# South of Jamestown



## Timn25 (Oct 1, 2009)

I hunt about 45 miles southwest of /// Just wondering what the water levels are like this fall? Anyone hunt there opening weekend or drive in that area? Curious to know if the duck numbers in that area are up as much as they say. Also when our group hunts out there we mainly hunt over water. Is field hunting early in the year as effective as late season?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Get out and scout.

No naming of towns either. Hmmm 45 miles south of Jamestown I wonder what that town is????????


----------



## Timn25 (Oct 1, 2009)

Its in the ccc area. i will scout the day before we hunt. i am not asking for any ideas on where to hunt around there cuz we hunt the same area every year i was just curious on what the numbers are like out there this year and what the water levels are like. any suggestions on field hunting vs hunting over water


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Still don't post town names. Yes there are birds and hunting either land or water will produce birds. Its very wet this weekend. Good luck and post up some pictures when your done.
:beer:


----------



## gator_getter (Sep 7, 2008)

Good Luck to you Timn25 and welcome to North Dakota.


----------



## lil chubby (Aug 27, 2009)

good luck


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

i don't see the problem with it/ asking for waterlevels. ie i want to know the water levels 488 miles SE of devils lake. I've got an idea. if you know what they are like then PM the guy. its not internet scouting its being helpful. no one sais you need to give specifics on the thread just give him a PM


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

No water there. I heard there is a lot about 150 miles west of there though.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

templey_41 said:


> i don't see the problem with it/ asking for waterlevels. ie i want to know the water levels 488 miles SE of devils lake. I've got an idea. if you know what they are like then PM the guy. its not internet scouting its being helpful. no one sais you need to give specifics on the thread just give him a PM


It has been posted many times on this site that water levels are at record numbers. Hell half the state was flooded for about two months.

It is obvious that this is "internet scouting." Get out and drive it will take about 30 seconds to realize that we have a chit load of water.... ohh it is suppost to rain another 3 inches by Friday. That may or may not effect the water levels..... :roll:


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

i hunt same general area. my contacts are saying water is high, birds are better than last year, no different than any other part of the state. crops are behind a lil bit. working on beans now.

i never hunt water there but on first day we arrive. we hunt a gaddy hole just to get our limit of gaddy's (don't shoot them much here) then we transition into scouting fields, takes a day or 2 to find a feed, then we locate the roost and then spend 3-4 days hunting on the x or inline with it and try not to burn out a spot by over doing it.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Should be plenty of spoonies out there for you, and crow ducks. A tree set up is the way to get em!


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

I heard ND and SD had record drought last fall/winter and it has continued thru this spring and summer. I guess Bismark had only 10 inches of snow last winter. Heard the Missouri his has some flow it. This is just second hand info.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Don't forget DuckFest is this weekend in Gackle. I can't remember but it's like 30 or so "teams" so I'd expect to get away from town to avoid the pressure.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

jpallen14 said:


> I heard ND and SD had record drought last fall/winter and it has continued thru this spring and summer. I guess Bismark had only 10 inches of snow last winter. Heard the Missouri his has some flow it. This is just second hand info.


The red river ran dry this spring also! :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

jpallen14 said:


> I heard ND and SD had record drought last fall/winter and it has continued thru this spring and summer. I guess Bismark had only 10 inches of snow last winter. Heard the Missouri his has some flow it. This is just second hand info.


No thats the same thing I heard so....


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

That's it.

I'm canceling my trip next week based on all this fantastic information.

Pogo says, "We have met the enemy and he is us."

Scratch that, I'm coming like I have for 10+ years. I'll reunite with old friends, freelance, see very few hunters, spend money in a town that is on the brink destitution, watch my friend break in a new lab, watch an old lab make possible her last few retrieves and in short have the time of my life.


----------



## Timn25 (Oct 1, 2009)

In Minnesota we had extremely high water levels last winter and spring to, but hasn't been much precip in the last two months and water levels are way down now. So if you thought it was that stupid of a question then don't respond.

Internet scouting? i know where i will be hunting and it won't change anything no matter what responses i get i was just curious.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Anyone else kinda feel bad for the new guys around here? I do some times :huh:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Anyone else kinda feel bad for the new guys around here? I do some times :huh:


hey man! I am so excited for late season city birds by Furgas and the South Metro! Hope you have them all scouted up! Us ND guys are getting pumped! :lol:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Let me know when you're leaving! I'll let you know where all the banding projects are :rock: :strapped:


----------



## Timn25 (Oct 1, 2009)

There is a lake rite in the middle of Fergus Falls that is loaded with geese if that helps


----------



## bluedog1 (Oct 21, 2008)

What is the point of this place if a guy can't ask what the water level is? 
So Nodaks can bash non-residents. OOH you are going to sell a bunch of advertising that way. Start hunting a quit *****in.


----------



## smd (Jul 14, 2008)

Boy, what a friendly forum. Hopefully you boys with the attitudes receive the same treatment if you ever have to ask for advice on hunting out of state. :eyeroll:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

To answer one of your questions, field hunting is just as good now as it is late in the season. Water levels are good across the state as has been mentioned.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I think my feelings are hurt, no wait it was just gas.  As for water levels I will take out a measuring stick and get my scuba gear on, and get right on that. Where was it you were hunting Grackle? Danzig? Linton? Twin Cities? Let's just name off most of the small towns in that area first!! :withstupid:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

smd said:


> Boy, what a friendly forum. Hopefully you boys with the attitudes receive the same treatment if you ever have to ask for advice on hunting out of state. :eyeroll:


I did it in 4 different states and a province last year. Funny, I didn't once post on the internet asking for "water levels" or other help. Main reason is that what someone on the internet says doesn't hold much water compared to what I or a trusted friend sees through their windshield. That said, it still can and does attract people to areas. Id avoid the area in question anyway right now, probably be a zoo.

Ever notice that 95% of the time it is people who have hardly posted on this site before? Every time I see a post like this these days I wonder if it is someone trying to get a rise out people.


----------

